# GE leaving USA



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

General Electric is planning to move its 115-year-old X-ray division from Waukesha , Wis. , to Beijing . In addition to moving the headquarters, the company will invest $2 billion in China and train more than 65 engineers and create six research centers. This is the same GE that made $5.1 billion in the United States last year. but paid no taxes-the same company that employs more people overseas than it does in the united States .

So let me get this straight. President Obama appointed GE Chairman Jeff Immelt to head his commission on job creation (job czar). Immelt is supposed to help create jobs. I guess this President forgot to tell him in which country he was supposed to be creating those jobs.

If this doesn't show you the total lack of leadership of this President, I don't know what does. Please pass this information to others

and think about it before you buy a GE product.

http://news.businessweek.com/article.as ... VGNO46MQH9

Please pass this information to your friends and think about it when you decide to buy a GE product

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/ge.asp


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Makes a guy wonder if he's out to ruin our country :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wurgs said:


> Makes a guy wonder if he's out to ruin our country :eyeroll:


Wondering is over. It's a pretty sure thing we are being systematically destroyed so a new socialist third world nation can rise. The liberals deny it because they want us asleep until it's over.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: GE to Ship X-Ray Division to China
The chairman of General Electric (GE)-an American company dating back more than 100 years-has announced
that GE's 115-year old X-ray business will move to Beijing, China.All American employees in Waukesha
will be terminated. Chinese wages are about one-tenth that of American workers. Jeffrey R. Immelt is
chairman of GE and recently was appointed by President Obama to chair his Council on Jobs and Competitiveness.
GE has been named "America's most admired company" by Fortune magazine and one of the world's most
respected companies by Barron's and Financial Times. This illustrates how greedy managers will do what it
takes to make maximum profits in the absence of sensible tariff protection to prohibit such anti-Americanism.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant blame GE for wanting to make more money, but yes its disapointing that we cannot compete with them.

But talking about boycotting GE since they are moving to china, I dont think you have much of a choice sicne they are so engrained in things like planes, and medical equipment.

Don't hate the player, hate the game, or join the Occupy movement and hate the players anyway.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

THIS JUST IN: *Immelt is a REPUBLICAN*...geniuses! Obama invited him to take that position as a show of 'good faith' to big business. Clearly a MAJOR MISTAKE!! Yet another case of the RICHEST OF THE RICH...yes...REPUBLICANS (you know them as 'job creators', LOL!)...sending manufacturing (and AMERICAN JOBS) OVERSEAS!! How any WORKING CLASS AMERICAN could support REPUBLICANS is virtually beyond belief. Talk about cutting off ones nose to spite their own face! Working stiffs supporting elitist CROOKS and LIARs, who live to destroy labor unions and sell their jobs overseas! You cant make it up!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

They have been making appliances in Mexico for over 10 years now.


----------



## SettersRule (Dec 11, 2011)

See anything wrong with this picture?









Hate the players, hate the game, hate the mindset of those too warped to know or care either way ie apathy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> THIS JUST IN: Immelt is a REPUBLICAN...geniuses! Obama invited him to take that position as a show of 'good faith' to big business. Clearly a MAJOR MISTAKE!! Yet another case of the RICHEST OF THE RICH...yes...REPUBLICANS (you know them as 'job creators', LOL!)...sending manufacturing (and AMERICAN JOBS) OVERSEAS!! How any WORKING CLASS AMERICAN could support REPUBLICANS is virtually beyond belief. Talk about cutting off ones nose to spite their own face! Working stiffs supporting elitist CROOKS and LIARs, who live to destroy labor unions and sell their jobs overseas! You cant make it up!


This is what I find funny. People are bashing Republicans for not staying in the US and they are supposed to be the ones "creating" jobs.

I am sure many people don't understand how much $$$ or what it takes to run a company/business. The taxes, insurance (forced by goverment laws), cost of wages, benefits (again some forced upon by the goverment), etc and then just the daily operation of what it takes to run a business (electricity, fuel, utilitites, building insurance, building rents/purchasing, equipment, equipment maintance, etc).

Look at how Minimum wage is rising each year. This year is is roughly going up by 30 cents in some states. Lets just use that figure for GE which has roughly 36,000 employees. Now they all want a raise of this 30 cents (minimum). That is roughly $625 per employee a year. Now that is $22,500,000. Just in wages. Now with work comp insurance which if you have employees you have to have by law. They figure that off of wages. So an increase in wages also increases work comp insurance. Then you have benefits that also go off of wages, ie employer match programs, Social Security benefits, etc. Then on top of that health care. So with a minimum wage increase it will cost the company millions!! Does china have these laws? Did china ram down the throat of its people a health care bill that hurts employers or big business? So to look why big business is leaving the US just look at what is being passed in washington. The last tax cut bill is only a drop in the bucket to help big business.

So yes it is very poor that GE is moving over seas. But what did the US goverment do to help make them stay....NOTHING. They more over pushed them away. Again to beat a dead horse....look at the HC bill. It shifted onto employers much of the costs for insurance.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

What china does provide, is government supplied healthcare. HMMM isnt that what you just complained about. They also artificially hold thier currency below market value to make them more competitive in the global ecnomy. They also provide businesses with govt subsidised facility's. Still think they are playing fair in a global market or should your republican buddies maybe be looking at a tariff or 2.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Supporting a country that has actively threatened to use Nuclear weapons against us is not good policy.

Many items have I passed up because of "made in China" on the label. I try to find what I need from countries more friendly to the US.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Chuck says:


> Look at how Minimum wage is rising each year. This year is is roughly going up by 30 cents in some states. Lets just use that figure for GE which has roughly 36,000 employees. Now they all want a raise of this 30 cents (minimum). That is roughly $625 per employee a year. Now that is $22,500,000. Just in wages.


GE first qtr 2012 profit... $30.03 Billion. http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/20/us-ge-results-idUSBRE83J0IQ20120420.

They can probably afford the minimum wage "hit" easily enough. :roll:

The Reuters article at the link above says that, _"GE has made raising its dividend and buying back shares a top priority for the year, with the goal of paying shareholders back for the $12 billion in common stock that it sold in October 2008 during the financial crisis."_

GE employs more people outside the US than in the US.

At what point does their corporate interest conflict with the national interest?? Remember... "Corporations are People too."

We're borrowing money from China to buy weapons (GE engines power military aircraft) to address the military modernization and buildup efforts of China.

What's wrong with this picture? :eyeroll:

Michael


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

GE will be rewarded BY Wall Street and Shrehoders for this position.

And yet some insist that demonstrations against Wall Street are misguided...

Banksters are destroying our nation, job base and way of life.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Bunch of damm fools decrying what a worker makes in a wage.* Many have a hard time just putting a roof over their heads, food on the table and a car/truck to drive to work. Yet ya all have smiles and high praise for CEO's and other high falouiton persons in front offices makeing 475 dollars for every one a worker makes.

If your lucky enough today to be able to afford to buy hunting and fishing equipment above the food, houseing, clothing and car/truck consider your self lucky and pray your company isn't the next greedy company to pack up for a 3d world country.

Industry makes it on the tax abatements from the goverment starting with the little township goverment with in a county, with in a state, with in the nation. The willingness of workers to endure low wages long hours and unsafe working conditions.

If one man had to start a bussiness on his own crook pay the same property taxes as his negibouring land holder and pay a fair decent wage in a safe working envirment they couldn't do it.

Some thing else to ask your self!! With the yeaqrs the Bush tax cuts have been in effect *HOW MANY JOBS *have the rich persons made with the cuts? How many workers making less than even $100.000.00 a year gotten rasie?

 Al


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How many jobs left the US while Bush was president for 8 years?It doesn't matter who is president.It won't change 1 bit if Romney is elected.He will make sure his rich buddies keep their tax cuts. uke:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Well said. Wall steet owns every elected official in Washington and in some of the states even.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Something was just mentioned about starting a business, paying taxes on it and still being able to offer a fair wage. Let me add insurance to protect against crooked law suits, insurance that the government adds to the burden (especially the new health care scam which only makes the ins. companies more $$), EPA regulations, product safety studies to prove that people should not eat paint or other unintended items, and all of the other B.S. the government adds. Now wonder why nearly everything is made overseas to keep the price down to where the average American will buy it...Democrats and Republicans are both to blame. One group wants more control, the other group has lost it's spine and goes along with it. Those that do buck the system and attempt changes that honestly make it feasible for Americans to start producing products again are crucified by the national press. Let's face it, in these other countries only 3 things are needed to produce a product: the product idea, the work force, and a buyer. Makes it cheap compared to here. That is without ever getting into arguments about labor unions or benefits. 
On the subject of workforce, China is getting ever closer a labor crisis. India will take their place. Others too. Don't believe me? La Crosse and Danner boots are already pulling out due to concerns of product delivery.
As far as GE goes, I lost respect for them before this. As far as the rest goes, I have wanted to go to market with a short reed goose call that uses a different sound delivery concept for years, but the business aspect is terrifying. Especially if I can't handle everything on my own. I want to make all of my parts "in house". So for now it is a hobby at best. I would literally be starting with next to no capital. I fear the headaches may not be worth it. In a different era, there would have been no hesitation. A man can work hard for years at such an enterprise and lose it all to some lawyer or new government regulation. We all laughed at the idea of non-toxic bullets a few years ago, right? Now it is an ever present concern for the producers of lead projectiles. 
There are a lot of government imposed threats to the very existence of a business that just don't exist overseas, sometimes it is a matter of survival for the business itself. How many companies will chose to go under rather than move operations? Beyond a certain price, people stop buying a specific product. Look at your decoys, boots, waders, jackets, bibs, blinds, and other items. Not many "Made in USA" labels, are there?
I am not condoning anything GE has done, just putting some arguments in perspective.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Every one seems to have lost the fact of the CEO greed. Huge bounses when the company doesn't do well and they are caned.
When a company is selling an american made product and then moves to the third world country the cost of that product doesn't go down.

Many eruopen countrys have a national health care system. Nokia seems to have a healthy customer base, with prices in line with the 3 world country made ones to name one such country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is a two sided coin here. For sure there was companies in the past that treated employees like slaves. Not just poor salaries, but working conditions. So that's one side of the coin. Today it appears that many unions are destroying business. We read about 80% of salary as a retirement. We hear about some companies who's greatest expense is retirement costs. It's a tough problem. How do we control both sides while still maintaining a semblance of freedom? I have a lot more questions than answers, that's for sure.

I have zero respect for GE. When microwaves first came out they were very expensive and GE had a promotion of interest free for six months. Well I paid it off on month five and got a bill a month later. I called them and explained it was paid in full a month before it needed to be. They said it was their policy to average the interest rate and since one month after I would have paid full interest I now owed half of the interest. I said I had a policy to and that was don't pay aholes. They said they would turn it into a collection agency. I said go ahead I could use the money you will pay me. I never heard from them again.

I have no idea how to stop businesses from poor treatment of their employees while keeping organized labor from destroying business. Anyone have the answers for that? I find it very frustrating, and not nearly as simple as both sides make it appear.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You listen to to much media and ceo bull ship about unions. Companies would never agree to a contract like that. They would have locked their doors and moved to another town or country first. 80% of pay at retirement is CEO retirement.

Roger Smith the CEO of GM in the 1960's thru the late 1970'S lost a huge market percentage for GM as part of his refuseal to down size the product when the japs came a knocking. He retired with a hefty 4 million a year retirement fund. 
All that is a matter of record if you care to take the time to dig up the facts.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know the CEO's are getting more than any man is worth. That's our screwed up priorities today. Look at the money some guy gets for playing football, basketball, or acting for that matter. We worship the Hollywood crowd who the vast majority are psycho, on drugs, perverted, etc. 
I am in a race to complete some things on the honey do list. Save me some time and tell me what a Detroit guy on the assembly line has for retirement. I have read a lot of your posts and a guy who totes a smoke pole I have confidence in. :beer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know what they are getting today. I know they lost a bunch of stuff in the bankrupy and even though Ford didn't go bank rupt the assembly line workers gave up there too. 
My brother retired from GM in April 2001 he gets just over $2000 a month for 33 years service. His health care insurance has a nice deductiable around 600.00 and stuff that was covered when he was working isn't any more. His dental and eye care carries a 69.00 dollar a month cost and he still has to cover some expences out of the pocket.

My own retirement was just under $2500 a month, They didn't B/S around with the health care cost it was a flat 150.00 a month as long as I stay in that group. It dose not cover any preventive things like testing and screenings. It doesn't cover fillings or caps just extractions, covers half the cost of cleanings one time a year. Thats what you get for driving a truck for almost 25 years. I buy my own eye glasses.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well if that's the case I'm not going to by a hypocrit because your brothers is nearly identical to mine. I put in 36 years. If I want dental I have to purchase on my own, and if I want vision I have to purchase on my own. I am not sure about health, I think I pay a little over half, but the coverage is poor. I need chirorpractor and it pays 1/2, but I can only go ten times a year then I am on my own. There are two different coverages and I went with the one that would cover medication the best. Lyrica and Celebrex are expensive.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am a disabled vet so the VA picks up some of my meds. And some they don't and the cost is more thru them than if I go out on my own.

 Al


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am sure many people don't understand how much $$$ or what it takes to run a company/business. The taxes, insurance (forced by goverment laws), cost of wages, benefits (again some forced upon by the goverment), etc and then just the daily operation of what it takes to run a business (electricity, fuel, utilitites, building insurance, building rents/purchasing, equipment, equipment maintance, etc).
> 
> So to look why big business is leaving the US just look at what is being passed in washington. The last tax cut bill is only a drop in the bucket to help big business.
> 
> So yes it is very poor that GE is moving over seas. But what did the US goverment do to help make them stay....NOTHING. They more over pushed them away. Again to beat a dead horse....look at the HC bill. It shifted onto employers much of the costs for insurance.


GE Paid $0 in taxes the last couple of years... 
0 as in NOTHING.

Your argument is Hollow and empy and without Any merit.

DC rewards companies for going overseas, DC, it doesnt penalize them. 
Gets China to keep funding the fiat money debt game, per the Fed Reserve, thats the scam. Ponzi money scheme.

Ours is one of the best systems money can buy.









And Americans lose their jobs. 
Remember to Hug a Banker.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

upland420 said:


> THIS JUST IN: *Immelt is a REPUBLICAN*...geniuses! Obama invited him to take that position as a show of 'good faith' to big business. Clearly a MAJOR MISTAKE!! Yet another case of the RICHEST OF THE RICH...yes...REPUBLICANS (you know them as 'job creators', LOL!)...sending manufacturing (and AMERICAN JOBS) OVERSEAS!! How any WORKING CLASS AMERICAN could support REPUBLICANS is virtually beyond belief. Talk about cutting off ones nose to spite their own face! Working stiffs supporting elitist CROOKS and LIARs, who live to destroy labor unions and sell their jobs overseas! You cant make it up!


GEs Jeff Immelt is also an Israeli Dual Citizen. 
Another amazing success story. Hopefully some Israelis will piggyback GEs success in this move to China.










November 24, 2009 
*Hollywood's Most Powerful Jews Invited to White House State Dinner*
Posted by Danielle Berrin
JewishJournal

It won't be hard to guess four of the Jewish men who were invited to have dinner with President Obama tonight.
The most obvious of these is Endeavor chief Ari Emanuel, whose brother Rahm, is Obama's Chief of Staff.

As for the other three, the initials SKG may ring a bell: For all of Hollywood's Jews, Steven Spielberg is probably the industry's most famous Jew; Jeffrey Katzenberg is the man who would be Lew Wasserman if only he possessed the galvanizing personality; and David Geffen, the third DreamWorks partner may in fact be the wealthiest, with an estimated fortune around $4.6 billion, according to Wikipedia which he has used to become one of Hollywood's biggest philanthropists.

Tonight's dinner, hosted by President Obama and First Lady Michelle, is being held in honor of Dr. Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister of India and Ms. Gursharan Kaur. 
Other Hollywood Jew invitees are Sony Pictures Chairman Michael Lynton and his wife, Jamie. Oprah's BF Gayle King will attend, along with* Jeff Immelt, the Chairman of GE*, director M. Night Shyamalan, Alfre Woodard and Blair E Underwood.

Nikki Finke who first reported the story, offers some analysis on the whys behind the guest list:

This first dinner is primarily a thank you to the Obamas' most important political supporters.
...
Spielberg's inclusion is interesting since he was a much ballyhooed Hillary Clinton supporter during the first months of her primary campaign when she looked like a sure thing, then quietly threw his clout behind Obama after he became the clear winner. But, given that the guest of honor is India's highest ranking statesman, Spielberg's new financial relationship with India's giant corporation Reliance more than explains his presence. Geffen was an early Obama backer who publicly took on the Clintons with pointed criticism at the start of the primary season. Katzenberg was not an early bird, but he became a faithful fundraiser. Both he and Geffen were considered Obama's biggest Hollywood bundlers during the campaign.
...
Lynton was a longtime supporter primarily because of the influence of his wife Jamie whose Chicago family has longtime political connections to the Obamas. Her mother Joanne Alter, the first female Democrat elected in Cook County, talent-spotted Obama in 2003 and convinced her daughter to support him. As a result, Lynton co-hosted an early fundraiser for Obama's Senate bid in 2004 in addition to hosting one of the earliest Hollywood campaign events for him when most showbiz types were still supporting Hillary. (Will.i.am, who composed the viral video for the Obama campaign anthem "Yes, We Can," met the candidate during a fundraiser at the Lyntons' home.)

http://www.jewishjournal.com/hollywoodj ... _20091124/


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

mhprecht said:


> Chuck says:
> 
> 
> > Look at how Minimum wage is rising each year. This year is is roughly going up by 30 cents in some states. Lets just use that figure for GE which has roughly 36,000 employees. Now they all want a raise of this 30 cents (minimum). That is roughly $625 per employee a year. Now that is $22,500,000. Just in wages.
> ...


Great post Michael

I'm glad someone posted this before I did. I can't believe the cognitive dissonance I'm already seeing here.


----------

